
How a failed deployment made a $400m company bankrupt in 45-minutes - thomseddon
https://dougseven.com/2014/04/17/knightmare-a-devops-cautionary-tale/
======
ColinWright
Another, complementary lesson - If you have an automated system doing stuff,
have a kill switch.

